# bowfishing lake harding



## bullardsls1 (Jun 23, 2010)

went to harding today with a few friends . not really bow fishing but out  having a good time . i did take the bow with me and seen 2 gar that was huge one looked solid black never got a shot. but the way my friends talk it gets shot hard around cooks island . he says there almost a bowfishing boat on it everynight . he said he seen 7 in one night  fishing the lake . just thought maybe some of yal on here hit it up . i would like to here about these black gar .any body do any good there


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 23, 2010)

i have shot several black gar on harding, 2 on oliver and 1 on the river.  they are beautiful fish .   harding does get hit hard by some serious guys.   somebody shot oliver 2 days ago and chunked their fish at the landing at the head of the lake. they were in the water but still in the way. not good for our image !


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 23, 2010)

now thats  what i was thinking my friend lives right beside a huge grass island he said about everynight the boats are all up by his house about  50 yards from his window for several hours . looks like some killer water but its a long drive for me about 2 hours .


----------

